# Houston public schools



## nyswiss (Jun 20, 2012)

Hello,
We are a family of 5 originally from USA and we have been globetrotting for the last 10 years (Pakistan, UAE, Switzerland). We are headed back to the USA this summer, but to a locality we are not very familiar with Houston, Texas.

Does anyone on the forum have experience with public schools in Houston ? I am researching suburbs near downtown Houston. The most important criteria being good schools. I am prepared to commute 30 to 45 minutes or longer as long as my children are in a good school. My children will begin 8th grade, 6th grade and first grade in September. 
Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## bellakem (May 20, 2012)

Hi,
I live about 20 miles from downtown Houston in Missouri City. It is located in Fort Bend county. The public schools are rated highly as far as l know. There is a tollway that brings you downtown and the medical center area in about 30 minutes. You can google Sienna Plantation and get more info from their website. They have elementary school, middle school, high school, and even community college right in the subdivision. Moving from Cali, I still find it hard to believe! This info will appear to hold true for Sugar Land, which is the next city over. The Cy-Fair schools are also good, but you commute might be a bit longer.. Hope it helps


----------



## nyswiss (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi, 
Thank you for the information. I will look into Missouri city schools. Is there a bus route from there that takes you to downtown Houston ? We are an eco-freindly family and are planning on living without a car intially. 
I am also looking into Hedwig Village and Kingswood areas.


----------



## bellakem (May 20, 2012)

They actually just started a park and ride that takes you downtown, but you would still need to drive there (about 5miles to the pick up point). Unfortunately, it is impossible to live here without a car. There are buses that run in downtown and downtown areas, not frequently either, but there aren't any that run from the suburbs to the city really. Even the subdivisions are designed in a way that the interiors are all like little villages, with the grocery stores and shops at the entrances , so it may be anywhere from a mile to 10 miles from your house to the entrance... I don't see how you could manage without a car in Houston, maybe an Eco friendly car?


----------



## nyswiss (Jun 20, 2012)

Missouri city has very impressive schools indeed. Unfortunately, I have not been able to find many listings for properties for rent and the listings I have found are above my budget. 
I am considering Hedwig Village(Spring Branch ISD) and Kingwood (Humble ISD ), since I have found listings for suitable properties in these areas. Both school districts are well rated. Some schools in Spring Branch ISD have schools with poor ratings, so I need to make sure my children are zoned to the better schools. 

One very important question, are 2 weeks sufficent time to locate housing in Houston, Texas ? I arrive in Texas Mid- august and schools start August 27th. Can anyone recommend a good relocation agent ?


----------



## bellakem (May 20, 2012)

Do your search on har.com , this will let you search by school district, by price, or subdivision etc.. It's the same information that the realtors have. You can get a good idea what the neighborhood is like just by perusing price and pictures. It will also list the agents, so you can contact them directly. I don't know any that way , Humble or Kingwood as they are 20 miles north of downtown, and l am south. If still interested in fort bend schools, try zip code 77489.. Or 77545 which is Fresno, cheaper houses, but Fort Bend schools and it's right next to Missouri City. Avoid Teal Run subdivision though.. it might be almost impossible to get rental in a good school district in such a short time, so l would call a relocation expert soon. Go with the big companies like Prudential Gary Greene or Remax.. Good luck


----------



## nyswiss (Jun 20, 2012)

I think I will have to make a trip in July to finalize an apt. Once again thank you for all of your helpful information.


----------



## meshields (Jul 1, 2012)

Hi,

I grew up in Hedwig Village. It is very well located - close to the Galleria and all the best entertainment. This is really not comparable location wise to Kingwood or fort Bend - these are nice suburban locations, but location wise not comparable. Traffic is brutal, so this central location is important commuting to downtown and to all entertainment.

School district is fine and not part of Houston ISD.

You have to have a car - no discussion about it. You will be driving everywhere.

Good luck


----------



## nyswiss (Jun 20, 2012)

Hedwig Village is my first choice because of it's central location and well rated school district (Spring Branch ISD). I am also researching aparmtents in the Katy area. Since I plan on taking the Bus into downtown, the commute should not be to horrendous.


----------

